# Old sealed transcript for WES



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

To get transcript from my University is really long task.

Instead I already have another transcript that I had got issued from university 2 years ago. It is still sealed and stamped with University stamp and unopened.

The only issue is that they have issued it for different assessment body and their name is printed on the "cover only"

Since transcript is sealed and contains genuine record, Can I send this to WES for ECA ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

From the WES website:



> If the document is given to you to forward to WES, it must be attested & dated and placed in an official sealed envelope that is signed or stamped across the back flap by the appropriate authentication officer at the institution that conducted the examination. If the envelope has been opened or there is no stamp or signature across the back flap, the document will not be accepted by WES.
> 
> NOTE:
> WES only accepts documents attested and sealed by the designated official at the institution that conducted the examination (e.g. Controller of Examination or Registrar's Offices). Attestations by individual professors, officials at affiliated colleges, or external notary publics will not be accepted.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> From the WES website:


Website gives information about sending a legible copy. But is not informing if it is fine to use if some other body's name is written on "To" on Envelop cover.

If anyone have experience, please let me know


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just stroke out the old name and write in WES?

If in doubt, why not contact WES directly? Sine they're the ones who are going to do the assessment, then they are the only ones who can give you a definitive answer... besides, you have no recourse if you get incorrect information from someone on an anonymous website: what if some random says that you can use the old transcripts and it turns out that you can't... you've just wasted a whole bunch of time and money sending it in when a quick email to WES would have avoided the confusion.


----------



## Corey26 (Jun 5, 2017)

Having got my credential equivalency and my University recognized by the WES, I understand the process can be a little daunting; however, it turned it out an easy and smooth process to have it done. No need to be concerned at all.

Here's my suggestion,
In your case, as you mentioned that the envelop wasn't open ever since you received it. Have you made sure that inside the envelop you've got both your certificate along with your transcript paper in English Language? If so, you're all set and ready to post the envelop.

Keep in mind that the WES institute is very approachable when it comes to emailing them, so don't ever hesitate to contact them to clear out any doubts that may arise during collecting the required documents.

Best of Luck.


----------

